# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  [MUST READ] New WILD videos on YouTube! - Lucidology 101&102

## SkinnyBill

Hi guys,
the person that uploaded the saltcube videos were pretty good but diddnt tell everything. However, there is someone that has made a full 10 video guide to WILDS covering some really major mistakes made by other WILD guides.
This is the full guide for free...

Playlist link...
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...331&feature=iv

----------


## Jeff777

Great vids.  They compliment this WILD thread perfectly.

----------


## Thorim

Thanks a big lot for posting, very interesting aspects and techniques, glad you posted the link.

Cheers
Thorim

----------


## hellohihello

Awesome thanks

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I got through about 7 of them last night, but it was getting late and I needed to get up at five and go to jazz band practice. (only one more...) Very nice indeed. It might go nice at the OP of Jeff's thread.  :wink2:

----------


## AMFW

Video #7 ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquV...5599E3&index=5) caught my attention.  It's about using sleep timers to trick your body into going into increasingly deeper trances while keeping you just this side of deep sleep until you LD automatically -- no visualization, mantras, or dreamsigns needed.  

Sleep from 9 PM - 4 AM.  Get up for 45 minutes, avoiding light.  Then go back to bed and sleep, using the timers (below).  Newport considers this method the magic bullet, as if you use it you'll hit the different stages of trance and find it easy to LD/OBE... maybe even on the first night.  

You'll need the free beginner's kit from the lucidology.com website to try this yourself, or another way to get the timers.  There are different kinds of timers, including ones that will work on your cell phone, MP3 player or on your PC.

I used the MP3 versions of silence (1, 2, and 4 minutes) and beeps (1, 3, and 9 sets of 3 beeps) timers.  Create a playlist of the files played in this order, or else copy/paste/rename these basic files so that they'll all play in sequence.  
8 minutes (the 4 minute silence mp3 twice in a row, and so on)beep (one set of 3 beeps works for me)4 minutesbeep8 minutesbeep12 minutesbeep16 minutes < no beep after this one!20 minutes < no beep after this one!20 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep6 minutesbeep

The theory: You've got a good night's sleep before you wake up at 4 AM.  45 minutes of staying up is common before trying WBTB.  Also, there is some theory of melatonin/serotonin levels hitting a good spot for dreaming in the early morning that applies too.

The first interval of 8 minutes is to get you to relax as fully as you can.  Then, you're woken up after a 4 minute interval, and then 8 minutes, and 12, and 16.  Your subconscious is tricked into anticipating the beep that is coming, keeping your mind close to awake even as your body drops deeper into sleep.  There's no beep after the 16 minute and the first 20 minute interval, because your mind will act as if there is one, and you're very likely to be in full LD at this time.  What happens is you get about an hour of LD.  The 6 minute intervals afterwards are supposedly more likely to create OBEs.

That's all there is to this method.  It works.  It is the difference between wanting/hoping to LD and being in LD state for me.

I use a cellphone on vibrate to wake me up quietly.  I'm up for 10 or 20 minutes, get water (what follows makes me very aware that I get thirsty), and then to bed again.

I have no problems falling asleep.  A mask keeps it dark, and I just let myself drift along with no expectation and no direction as to what is going to happen next.  When I notice a memory impression, I'll try to be curiously aware of it, and then let it go.  After the third interval or so, I can hold on to memory impressions a little longer if I want to, and they also get clearer and brighter.

I find myself drifting off to sleep and then back to alertness just before the beeps.  I'll notice that I'm thirsty, or am in the wrong position at this point.  If I don't move, sleep paralysis comes right back on.  I've tried moving too, and swallowing, and though this does interrupt the cycle it doesn't seem to do much harm, either.

I am in LD by the 20 minute intervals.  For me this is like a lot of short dreams at this point, as am more interested in (and distracted by) trying new things than in a longer dream.

The 6 minute intervals at the end are strange.  I am convinced that they are mostly just extended trance, but I can also reality check by looking at my hands (which I can't see when sleeping... I wear a mask), and see that at least sometimes I am completely fooled.  Someone more interested in OBE would probably like this state more.  For now, I leave it in my sequence as I explore.


-- AMFW

----------


## moonshine

Good videos. 

Can't say I feel like paying for Lucidology 102 though.

----------


## Jeff777

> Hi guys,
> the person that uploaded the saltcube videos were pretty good but diddnt tell everything. However, there is someone that has made a full 10 video guide to WILDS covering some really major mistakes made by other WILD guides.
> This is the full guide for free...
> 
> Playlist link...
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...331&feature=iv



Hm.  You know what guys?  I'm willing to bet my house deed that this SkinnyBill _is_ that Nicholas Newport guy who uploaded the vids to youtube.  If I'm correct (which I seriously think I am...) then I give him a plaque for somewhat great stealth marketing.  

There are a few things that gave him away.

1. Obviously from his post, he's watched the saltcube videos and/or DVD.  He said that the saltcube vids were good (complimenting Matt on his work) but that they didn't explain everything (introducing his own work)

And this part below was written by a guy who knows a thing or two about marketing...





> However, there is someone that has made a full 10 video guide to WILDS covering some really major mistakes made by other WILD guides.
> This is the full guide for free...
> 
> Playlist link...
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...331&feature=iv



2. Check his join date (Skinny Bill's)

3. Nicholas Newport is a great marketer.  I say that because he offers the stealthy e-book as a "gift" but it's used (like other great marketers) as a lure into something they want to sell you (his digital LD products which you must download after you pay for them - not a physical product).  Dreamviews being synonymous with Lucid Dreaming itself...there's no way a great marketer like him with LD products which he has wouldn't hit this site up eventually.  He's probably on MM and/or LD4all as well. 

4. Nothing is wrong with marketing!  Our world revolves around it!  I'm just pointing this out.   :tongue2:

----------


## moonshine

Fair enough. 

Though to be fair to the video dude, he points out in each and every video that you need to join up for Lucidology 102, so not particularly stealthy.

----------


## Jeff777

> Fair enough. 
> 
> Though to be fair to the video dude, he points out in each and every video that you need to join up for Lucidology 102, so not particularly stealthy.



Considering Lucidology 102 info comes at the tail end of his youtube vids and assuming that SkinnyBill is Nicholas, that definitely still falls under the category of stealth marketing moonshine.  For what it's worth, I do plan on purchasing Lucidology 102's digital products.  I purchased Matt's saltcube DVD and found it of great worth.  The only thing that turns me off with Lucidology 102's digital products is just that...they're digital.  I like physical products, not something I have to pay to download.

----------


## SKA

Why try to make money out of Lucid dreaming when one can share this natural, nocturnal miracle with others for the sheer joy of it?

----------


## Jeff777

> Why try to make money out of Lucid dreaming when one can share this natural, nocturnal miracle with others for the sheer joy of it?



Probably because joy doesn't pay the bills.  Besides, if you're good at something...don't ever do it for free.

----------


## vusiliyk

yep, i signed up for the saltcure emails and they started sending me these videos.

----------


## SkinnyBill

> Hm.  You know what guys?  I'm willing to bet my house deed that this SkinnyBill _is_ that Nicholas Newport guy who uploaded the vids to youtube.  If I'm correct (which I seriously think I am...) then I give him a plaque for somewhat great stealth marketing.  
> 
> There are a few things that gave him away.
> 
> 1. Obviously from his post, he's watched the saltcube videos and/or DVD.  He said that the saltcube vids were good (complimenting Matt on his work) but that they didn't explain everything (introducing his own work)
> 
> And this part below was written by a guy who knows a thing or two about marketing...
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA very funny. Im NOT this Nicholas Newport guy. Im called SkinnyBILL - Bill being short for WILLIAM. Anyway, i only wanted to let you guys know about it  :smiley:

----------


## Mariano

The house is mine!




Interesting videos... I hope they help

----------


## spaceexplorer

Having watched a good deal of these videos, 

Am I the only one who thinks that a lot of the techniques and information is misleading and sometimes just outright hocum?

Very well presented and produced, but it comes across to me like the real focus here is to establish this random guy as an expert, then to cash in.
No harm in that, and business is business.
Just rubs me up the wrong way.

But i'm more concerned with the many things mentioned in these videos that just don't add up, make sense, or mislead.
Problem is it's all said with such confidence, that people will just lap it up.

----------


## gbling

> Having watched a good deal of these videos, 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that a lot of the techniques and information is misleading and sometimes just outright hocum?
> 
> Very well presented and produced, but it comes across to me like the real focus here is to establish this random guy as an expert, then to cash in.
> No harm in that, and business is business.
> Just rubs me up the wrong way.
> 
> But i'm more concerned with the many things mentioned in these videos that just don't add up, make sense, or mislead.
> Problem is it's all said with such confidence, that people will just lap it up.



Which stuff didnt add up to you or sounded like it would work in tat video to you? I watched all the videos and was going to try it tonight but i dont want to try some of the stuff if its bs. if you could be any help thanks.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Those videos remind me of a late night Infomercial advertisement.  I keep waiting for the guy to throw in a free Shamwow.

----------


## moonshine

The info seemed pretty worthwhile to me. 
The stop drop and roll technique, the couple of times I tried it, worked a treat.

----------


## Elucive

So has anyone had success with the lucid timers?

----------


## Shift

> Having watched a good deal of these videos, 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that a lot of the techniques and information is misleading and sometimes just outright hocum?
> 
> Very well presented and produced, but it comes across to me like the real focus here is to establish this random guy as an expert, then to cash in.
> No harm in that, and business is business.
> Just rubs me up the wrong way.
> 
> But i'm more concerned with the many things mentioned in these videos that just don't add up, make sense, or mislead.
> Problem is it's all said with such confidence, that people will just lap it up.



I agree 110%, it really irks me, and I know a lot of people are watching them and it's just maknig things more confused and inaccurate.  ::roll::  Ugh.

----------


## SkinnyBill

> Those videos remind me of a late night Infomercial advertisement. I keep waiting for the guy to throw in a free Shamwow.



^^ Lol wtf? ^^

----------


## skitz

Jeff, even though this guy denies it, I think you could still be right. The dude could have done his research on what kind of age bracket members of this forum are. He could be purposely acting a little childish and making his online persona very elaborate to get us to support the videos, because he's being awfully defensive to just be some kid random. He could be using computer speak to connect with this target market, because you're right... it doesn't quite add up.. and that initial spiel was too clever and concise to be the same kid that has frequent grammatical spelling mistakes and seems to have a 13 year old mental capacity.

I don't like internet con artists one bit, and this guy fits the Bill (excuse the pun) precisely. Fishy if you ask me... very fishy.

----------


## Jake Kobrin

As long as the information that he is giving out is accurate and helpful, who cares if he is advertising???

----------


## spaceexplorer

> As long as the information that he is giving out is accurate and helpful, who cares if he is advertising???



Problem is, I think almost all of the information he is giving out is old news at best and unfortunatly more often than not outright misinformation.

Personally i think this guy is trying to set himself up as an expert.
With no credentials to fall back on, and by simply making up his own terminology and trying to sound "scientific", it's simply not good enough, I don't buy it.

I've been lucid dreaming all my life, and having watched (and cringed) at this guys videos, I personally find most of what he is saying to be in direct contradiction to what i've experienced.  

As lucid dreamers we need to be lucid in our choices of material to work with.
A guy who appears out of nowhere, making up a whole bunch of his own acronyms, methods and terminology, and then stating them as fact (how many times does he state things as "this is called... *insert made up terminology here*" as if he is the last word on lucid dreaming.

I love lucid dreaming, it is my number one subject in life. I also love people who come along and truely add something new and great to the subject. 
But this guy, I do not trust, it all comes across as a big sales pitch... not for lucid dreaming - but for himself as an "expert".

He blatantly trys to milk every concivable angle to reel people in:
references to the Matrix, OBEs etc. etc.

My inner alarm goes off when watching these videos.
If you logically work through a lot of what he says, then hold it up against your own personal experiences of Lucidity... does it still make sense? or does it just come across as someone trying to confuse people with terminology, sales pitch, and cheesy over confidence?

There are much better sources out there, Stephen Berlin for example, clearly a guy who loves the subject and wants to share FOR FREE, what he finds to improve the community and subject. Not for profit, but for the sake of sharing information.
Watch some of his videos, then compare them to Lucidology.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3GN...x=0&playnext=1

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...stephen+berlin

Berlin comes across as honest, genuine and humble.
The lucidology guy comes across like a used car salesman who is convinced he is the last word on lucid dreaming.

I care about lucid dreaming too much to accept this kind of BS.

As a community we need to stand together, and defend lucid dreaming against the merchants of BS who want to cash in and mislead.

----------


## Shift

Keyword: accurate

** my tab had been about 7 hours stale and I didn't see what spaceexplorer said. I agree 100%.

----------


## SkinnyBill

ok guys, this is really annoying now.
*IM NOT NICKOLASS NEWPORT!!!*

----------


## Dizko

Anyone remember the Saltcube vids?

Sounds like the same guy in the video.

The saltcube vids only showed a fraction of what this guy is showing now. I guess sales werent that great.

----------


## vanillasky

Oh sure Nick, whatever you say...! I jest.  :wink2:

----------


## skitz

Okay okay, you're not Nick. You're just a sucker for appaullingly bad infomercials.

----------


## Jake Kobrin

> There are much better sources out there, Stephen Berlin for example, clearly a guy who loves the subject and wants to share FOR FREE, what he finds to improve the community and subject. Not for profit, but for the sake of sharing information.
> Watch some of his videos, then compare them to Lucidology.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3GN...x=0&playnext=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...stephen+berlin
> 
> Berlin comes across as honest, genuine and humble.



Thank you for those videos. I have began to keep an audio dream journal because of them and I quite like it!

----------

